# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  διαμαντοπεριστερα

## ria

παιδια υπαρχει καποιος που να γνωριζει που μπορω να βρω καποιον που να εκτρεφει διαμαντοπεριστερα!! μια καλη μου φιλη θελει ενα ζευγαρακι και δεν θελω να την παραπεμψω σε πετ σοπ!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## andreas142

στη ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ ΟΛΑ Τα πετ σοπ έχουν δε νόμιζω να δυσκολευτείς ΑΘΗΝΑ

----------


## Antigoni87

Η Ρία ζήτησε εκτροφέα όμως, για να αποφύγει το πετ σοπ  ::

----------

